
Italy and China sign memorandum deepening economic ties - TXV
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/italy-china-sign-memorandum-deepening-economic-ties/2019/03/23/e65bb84a-4d5f-11e9-8cfc-2c5d0999c21e_story.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19470313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19470313),
except the low-rent flamewar.

------
zabana
I find it hilariously ironic that most commenters on this thread express their
concern over China for their supposed attempt at "gaining control over foreign
lands". As if Western nations haven't been involved in military campaigns in
most of the middle east and now even Africa for decades now.

~~~
Krasnol
I find it hilariously unmasking that in every single China discussion there is
at least one person with the usual "evil west did it too once" whataboutism.

~~~
usaphp
And another couple who accuse them of "whataboutism" without providing any
valuable response.

~~~
Krasnol
I'd argue that the fact that there is a trend to whataboutise in China threads
has more value than the actual whataboutism. It may not be a lot but it
doesn't need much to be more then a whataboutism.

Where is the value in your comment?

~~~
usaphp
> Where is the value in your comment?

To urge people not to engage into this pointless debate, you won't change
their opinion by calling it whataboutism and will only enforce it since
neither you nor him provided any valuable points in the discussion.

~~~
Krasnol
Again: where is the value in your comment?

